# Problème applis IOS 4.2



## Thr_ju (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà mon problème. Depuis la MAJ ios 4.2, la majorité de mes applications ipad ne se lance plus. Je clique dessus et rien ne se passe...

J'ai tenté de mettre à jour toutes mes applications mais rien n'y fait.

Quelqu'un d'autre rencontre ce problème?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Thr_ju (1 Décembre 2010)

Personne n'a rencontré ce problème? Une idée pour le régler?


----------

